# PLEASE HELP!



## fgiotto (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone...

My 9week old pup is sick today and since its thanksgiving day no vets were open. 

He was fine yesterday, but all day today he's been completly quiet and mellow. He isn't eating well but he ate a bit. He Only pooped a bit. 

He seems extremely skinny today for some reason. He feels cold, he is breathing weird and his ears and tail are sogging down. 

He's having a hard time falling a sleep. 

I called my breader and he told me there's little we can do at the moment, just wait till the morning to see how he does.

Has anyone seen this? I'm really worried. 
Is there anything I can try to do?

Thanks!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Where are you at? 
Your normal vet, if you have one, should have an emergency number on their answering machine. If you don't have a normal vet, call the largest one you know of and they may have the 24/7 emergency numbers you need on their answering machine.

Keep him warm, keep him close by and watch him. Male sure he gets some water into him, even if you have to cup it in your hand. Try some warm rice chicken broth.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

If you have a heating pad put it on low, cover with a towel, put him on it and keep him with you.

I second the chicken broth/ white rice idea. Keep fluids in him and see if you have an emergency vet clinic near by.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Great suggestions already. Hope he feels better soon!

Just check if his nose is wet, during sleep its always dry but when he's awake it should be wet. (If he has a fever the nose gets dry while awake) If he drinks and pees and poos then he should be ok. Sometimes they just don't feel well. 
We had 3 days when Elza was a puppy that she barely ate and slept twice as much as usually and after three days it turned out she had something in her nose. All of a sudden all this yellowish-greenish thing started to come out one side of her nose and she started to eat again. I think she lost appetite because she couldn't smell it. But after that she was fine.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

fgiotto, I hope your little 9-week old pup is feeling better soon... I second what the other posters have all said. At such a tender age, they really are quite vulnerable. I would get him into the Vet as soon as possible. In the meantime, fluid intake is the most important thing. Warm chicken broth is usually tempting, or you can also try offering him the water from a can of water-pack tuna, warmed a little. I have dealt with a young, sick puppy before and I know it's terrifying. Best wishes. Let us know how it goes with him, please.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

fgiotto,

I am so sorry that I didn't see this post yesterday.

I hope that puppy is much better today...but for the future, please know that there are nearby vets that are ALWAYS open. Here on the South Shore we have the VCA in Weymouth. Closer to you, Tufts in North Grafton is open 24/7. I would expect them to be open even on major holidays, but if not, Angell in Boston is always always ALWAYS open. You can get veterinary care there on Christmas Day in a true emergency!

I would hope that your breeder asked lots of detailed questions and was able to reassure you that it was okay to sit tight, rather than telling you that there was little that could be done?

Here is a list of signs that you should seek immediate emergency care (cut and pasted from dogs.about.com):

Blue, white or very pale gums
Labored breathing
Collapse or loss of consciousness
Dizziness, imbalance, or circling
Inability to walk
Extremely bloated abdomen
Seizures
Signs of acute severe pain (such as crying out very loudly and excessively)
Body temperature over 104 or under 99 (normal is typically 100.5-102.5) 

Please follow up and let us know how you are doing today!

All best,
Victoria


----------



## fgiotto (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks all your posts. I tried the warm broth and made sure he was getting enough water.
I had been in touch with my breeder throughout the day and they were very helpful. They guided me through and told me to wait till the morning because he wasn't displaying anything critical.

This morning Coop wasn't feeling any better and he stopped eating and drinking, so I knew I had to get him to a vet asap. 

After a ton of tests at the vet's office they found out that his heart was to blame. Only the bottom half of his heart worked (missing p-wave on the ecg). He had an onset of pneumonia as well, and they aren't sure what triggered what, but 3 different vets had the same prognosis. They called it an atrial standstill.

They told me that it was severe and that there was nothing that could be done short of the installation of a pacemaker to extend his life by a few months. I couldn't watch him suffer the way he did last night and made the decision to put him down early today.

Cooper was a great dog, probably the best dog I've had. He was full of life and energy and cuteness. He was a special guy and everyone feel in love with him the moment they saw him.
I started to take him on tiny walks on the leash this week and I've never seen a dog do so well on his first few walks as he did 

He will be missed very much.

Thanks again for the support of the V community here.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

so very very sorry to hear this news, I'm feeling deep grief for you, my sincere condolences fgiotto.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh no! How sad! Teared me up to be honest. Such a young life to be lost already. I feel for you all. :'(


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss....just tragic. :'(

I hope the breeder will help you out with this and hope the other puppies in the litter are ok.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking. Take care. xx


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh dear god. My heart just sank. A big Vizsla hug from down under to help you through


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss - my heart sank when I saw this update. I can't imagine what the past 24 hours have been like for you - you are in my thoughts. My deepest condolences to you.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in tears. I am so sorry.

Rest in peace, little Cooper.

:'(


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. Can't begin to imagine what you have gone and are going through. :'( Wishing you much strength and good memories to help you through.

RIP little Cooper.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Dec 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss!! Just heartbreaking - having to make this decision for such a young pup is unthinkable. You did what had to be done to keep him from suffering, but that doesn't make it hurt any less! My thoughts are with you...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so very sorry fgiotto :'(. This is unimaginable. I feel for you and for little Cooper. May he rest in peace now.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

I am very saddened and sorry, fgiotto. This breaks my heart and there are no right words. Hugs from the Bay Area.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Keep him in your heart always and use everything he taught you for the one that comes after him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please accept my sincere condolences. I am so sorry!! :'(


----------



## Azeo (Jul 27, 2012)

so sorry. Please stay strong.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. What a very difficult but brave decision you made.

Rip little Cooper.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How very sad, I feel so sad for you. Please accept my condolences and a big hug from the UK.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss, what a heartbreaking decision to have to make. Thoughts are with you fgiotto :'(


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG I am so so sorry! Even so young I know he had become an important family member and loved so much. My heart hurts for your loss and you are in my prayers!!


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

So sorry to read this sad news. I hadn't seen your post until now so when I started reading from the beginning I wasn't expecting to be crying for you at the end. I so hoped to read better news. I can't imagine how hard that was for you. Be strong and remember that the little time you had with him would have felt like years to him and he will remember you at Rainbow Bridge.

Big hugs x


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

So very sorry to hear about your lost. I'm all teary...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I am at a loss for words... just can't imagine something like that happen to such a young pup. My sincerest condolences :'( I can't even begin to fathom what you must be going through...


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

:'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'( :'(
Sorry


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh no, this is awful...I am so sorry for your loss. :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have my sincere condolences.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry about your loss. Please accept my condolences.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. I hope that you are able to remember him as the great energy filled pup that he was.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Deepest condolences. I can’t even imagine the heartbreak you must be going through.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am so so sorry about your loss. So awful I cant even find words. I have lost animals very close to me and I wouldnt wish the feeling on my worse enemy. 

Sending you love and strength at this difficult time.


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I prayed for you this morning and was struck with the thought of what a tremendous blessing you were to Coop! Maybe he needed your home and love even more than you needed him! You made a difference in his short life - an amazing difference - and that's what it is ALL about!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

God bless you and yours

time will help I pray

a heavy heart will mend

are team cares


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

So sad. 
Please accept our heartfelt consonances. 
:'( :'( :'(

Hang in there, life goes on. Be strong so you can get back on the horse again, when you're ready.


----------

